# chromium51 "stranissimo scrolling pagine web con touchpad"

## tano70

Non so se avete notato che con l'ultima versione stabile di chromium, e cioè 51.0.2704.63 (64-bit) mentre si scorrono le pagine web con il touchpad usando come di consueto le due dita, lo scrolling è stranissimo, capita che spesso salta dalla parte iniziale al fondo della pagina, o se sei a metà, magari ti riporta su o alla fine. é davvero fastidioso, e questa cosa l'ho notata da quando ho messo questa versione 51, con la 50 non avevo nessun strano effetto con lo scorrimento delle pagine. Lo stesso problema ce l'ho anche su slackware sempre con la stessa versione, Quindi non è un problema generalizzato a gentoo

----------

## tano70

scusate ma sembro quasi un alieno, possibile che nessuno di voi nota lo stesso problema? o devo presumere che nessuno usa chromium? sono entusiasta della distro, spero di sbagliarmi....ma haimè questo forum è davvero morto!! Un vero peccato non potere condividere con altri utenti la mia esperienza di uso e scambiarci consigli e piccoli segreti per farla andare ancora meglio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> scusate ma sembro quasi un alieno, possibile che nessuno di voi nota lo stesso problema? o devo presumere che nessuno usa chromium?

 

Purtroppo non uso chromium e non posso verificare.

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> spero di sbagliarmi....ma haimè questo forum è davvero morto!! Un vero peccato non potere condividere con altri utenti la mia esperienza di uso e scambiarci consigli e piccoli segreti per farla andare ancora meglio

 

Si in effetti il forum italiano ultimamente non e' piu' molto frequentato. Comunque se hai un pochino di dimestichezza con l'inglese potresti provare a postare qui

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*   scusate ma sembro quasi un alieno, possibile che nessuno di voi nota lo stesso problema? o devo presumere che nessuno usa chromium? 
> 
> Purtroppo non uso chromium e non posso verificare.
> 
>  *tano70 wrote:*   spero di sbagliarmi....ma haimè questo forum è davvero morto!! Un vero peccato non potere condividere con altri utenti la mia esperienza di uso e scambiarci consigli e piccoli segreti per farla andare ancora meglio 
> ...

 

c'è sempre chi legge  :Wink: 

bisogna creare nuovamente un po' di massa critica.

ciao

luigi

----------

## bandreabis

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *tano70 wrote:*   scusate ma sembro quasi un alieno, possibile che nessuno di voi nota lo stesso problema? o devo presumere che nessuno usa chromium? 
> 
> Purtroppo non uso chromium e non posso verificare.
> 
>  *tano70 wrote:*   spero di sbagliarmi....ma haimè questo forum è davvero morto!! Un vero peccato non potere condividere con altri utenti la mia esperienza di uso e scambiarci consigli e piccoli segreti per farla andare ancora meglio 
> ...

 

----------

## tano70

Provate anche altre versioni di chromium, tra cui la 52.x.x.33 (quindi anche quell non stabili) ed il problema dello scrolling permane. A questo punto ho fatto il downgrade alla ultima versione stabile della 50 (presente nei repo ufficiali di Gentoo) che non soffre di questo fastiodisissimo problema. A meno che non risolveranno con versioni future, mi tocca restare con la 50. Lascio il post non risolto....in quanto è ovviamente una soluzione di comodo e non quella corretta. Se qualcuno mi indica dove postare ufficialmente il problema dello scrolling delle pagine, nel canale ufficiale degli sviluppatori di chromium magari lo farei subito

----------

## bandreabis

https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/list

Ho trovato questo.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non uso Chromium, ma tante volte hai provato a cancellare tutte le preferenze del browser nella home (previo backup)? Lo troverai sotto qualcosa del tipo ~/home/.chromium

----------

## tano70

le preferenze del browser non penso c'entrino nulla con lo scrolling delle pagine web. Quì presumo abbiamo proprio impostato le versioni superiori alla 50 con dei codici di programmazione diversi per quanto attiene la gestione dello scrolling. Comunque ho aperto un bug ufficiale

----------

## tano70

risolto con la versione 53   :Cool: 

----------

